# 2-methyl-2-butanol



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I recently aquired 50ml of this stuff. As we speak I am coming up on a 2.5ml dose which is a pretty small one I think but I wanted to start small as I don't really know much about this chemical. It feels quite subtle but there is definately a slight sedative and euphoric effect.

Apparently this stuff is 20x more potent than ethanol and doesn't give you a hangover. Does anyone know anything more about this stuff, like dosage, safety, addiction potential etc. It sounds like an interesting chemical but I would like to know more about it before I venture into higher doses


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

nork123 said:


> I recently aquired 50ml of this stuff. As we speak I am coming up on a 2.5ml dose which is a pretty small one I think but I wanted to start small as I don't really know much about this chemical. It feels quite subtle but there is definately a slight sedative and euphoric effect.
> 
> Apparently this stuff is 20x more potent than ethanol and doesn't give you a hangover. Does anyone know anything more about this stuff, like dosage, safety, addiction potential etc. It sounds like an interesting chemical but I would like to know more about it before I venture into higher doses


I've never heard of that before. Interesting. It used to be used as a medicine according to Wikipedia. I would assume there's a reason it's not used anymore. But seems more potent than alcohol, but does the same thing.

I personally wouldn't experiment with it just because chemistry-wise alcohols are not very user-friendly, i.e. their effects are wide spread when consumed.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

That stuff sounds a bit dodgy. Personally I would choose GHB over it - there's no hangover and it's awesome. Plus it has a clean safety record, I dunno about this 2-methyl-2-butanol.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

euphoria said:


> That stuff sounds a bit dodgy. Personally I would choose GHB over it - there's no hangover and it's awesome. Plus it has a clean safety record, I dunno about this 2-methyl-2-butanol.


I was never a big fan of GHB, in the form of GBL the taste was rancid and it always used to knock me out, but maybe that was because I was dosing too high, I heard someone saying you have to stagger the doses rather than taking it all at once so you avoid passing out


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

nork123 said:


> I was never a big fan of GHB, in the form of GBL the taste was rancid and it always used to knock me out, but maybe that was because I was dosing too high, I heard someone saying you have to stagger the doses rather than taking it all at once so you avoid passing out


Yeah, you were definitely dosing too high. The sweet spot is around 1-2mL.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I barely passed out from GBL, just 1ml or so is enough for me and add a bit a few hours later, depends wheter your chasing some euphora/anxiolysis or being smashed out.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I may give gbl another shot one of these days, but 2m2b tastes better, not particularily pleasant but a lot better than gbl, it kinda has a slight peppermint taste and smell. Surely this stuff cant be much worse than going out and getting bladdered on alcohol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

nork123 said:


> I may give gbl another shot one of these days, but 2m2b tastes better, not particularily pleasant but a lot better than gbl, it kinda has a slight peppermint taste and smell. *Surely this stuff cant be much worse than going out and getting bladdered on alcohol*


Finding a RC thats worse then alcohol is pretty hard:b. Definatly not a problem to go out on, just daily therapeutic use isnt adviced.

Btw, it looks like Etizolam is in clinical use so this shows some therapeutic potential, i'm looking into it right now.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Low tolerance and dependence liabilities of etizolam : Molecular, functional, and pharmacological correlates
Auteur(s) / Author(s)
SANNA Enrico (1 2) ; BUSONERO Fabio (1 2) ; TALANI Giuseppe (1 2) ; MOSTALLINO Maria Cristina (3) ; MURA Maria Luisa (1 2) ; GIUSEPPINA PISU Maria (3) ; MACIOCCO Elisabetta (3) ; SERRA Mariangela (1 2 3) ; BIGGIO Giovanni (1 2 3) ;
Affiliation(s) du ou des auteurs / Author(s) Affiliation(s)
(1) Department of Experimental Biology, Section of Neuroscience, University of Cagliari, Cagliari, ITALIE
(2) Center of Excellence for the Neurobiology of Dependence, University of Cagliari, Cagliari, ITALIE
(3) Consiglio Nazionale delle Ricerche (C.N.R.), Institute of Neuroscience, Cagliari, ITALIE
Résumé / Abstract
The effects of prolonged exposure to and subsequent withdrawal of the thienotriazolobenzodiazepine etizolam on γ-aminobutyric acid (GABA) type A receptor gene expression and function were compared with those of the benzodiazepine lorazepam. Exposure of rat hippocampal neurons in culture to 10 μM etizolam for 5 days reduced the amounts of α5 and γ2S receptor subunit mRNAs, whereas etizolam withdrawal was associated with a persistent reduction in γ2S mRNA and an increase in a2 and a3 mRNAs. Neither chronic exposure to nor withdrawal of etizolam affected the acute modulatory effects of etizolam or lorazepam on GABA-evoked Cl- current. Treatment with 10 μM lorazepam for 5 days reduced the amounts of α1 and γ2S subunit mRNAs and increased that of α3 mRNA, whereas lorazepam withdrawal was associated with persistence of the changes in a3 and γ2S mRNAs and an increase in a2 and a4 mRNAs. Parallel changes in the abundance of α1 and a4 subunit proteins induced by chronic exposure to and withdrawal of lorazepam, but not etizolam, were detected by immunocytofluorescence analysis. Chronic lorazepam treatment resulted in a reversible reduction in the modulatory efficacy of this drug and conferred on flumazenil the ability to potentiate GABA-evoked Cl- current. The anticonvulsant action of etizolam was not altered in mice chronically treated with this drug, whereas lorazepam-treated animals became tolerant to the acute anticonvulsant effect of this benzodiazepine. These data suggest that etizolam is endowed with a reduced liability to induce tolerance and dependence compared with classical benzodiazepines.

Low tolerance and depency potential


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I took 4ml of 2m2b last night and it definately has a strong anxiolytic and leaves me a lot more functional than alcohol would, its definately not a daily solution but I think at a party or something it would be a good alternative to alcohol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

How long did it last?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

the main effect lasted about an hour and a half or so but it was lingering for a while after


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure it is the right stuff because the source I got it from seems quite reputable. I think I was distracted from most of the effects though because I took it at about 9:30-10:00pm then watched a film, listened to music for a while and went to bed, next time I do it I will take in in the morning and afternoon and see how long it lasts then


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> oh those "reputable" sources dude its irresponsible to consume non labeled ****, srsly. also amylene used for other purposes too, like a lab reagent or in industrial stuff so formulations vary, at least make sure its ok for human consumption.


Well it was labelled as 2-methyl-2-butanol and 99.5% pure and has the characteristic peppermint smell that it has so it seems pretty legit. I would never take anything that was unlabelled, I try to be as responsible as you possibly can be when consuming research chemicals that are sold for "research purposes only"


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> dammit when did amylene become a RC lol srsly tho im a little surprized (its outdated where i live years ago). be safe
> 
> ps: drink lots of cold water, ull luv it


yeah I plan to be pretty careful on it and im not going to do it too often. What kinda doses did you use? i've been playing it pretty safe the 2 times i've done it so far by only doing small amounts but it would be good to know some kind of dose range so I know how much I can take without it being too dangerous


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Chloral Hydrate and Carisoprodol are legal, safer sedatives.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll be careful with it, im way to much of a cautious person to be wreckless with drugs. I'll be on the look out for sources of the other stuff meantioned that is safer for human consumption, im not a big fan of drinking so im just after a nice alternative to alcohol to use occasionally that gives a nice euphoric feeling. In terms of drug use im more into psychadelics anyway so I won't be using this kinda stuff to often


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I doubt youll find anything better then GBL, also easy to OD on, but when carefull its not that dangerous (eg use a syringe etc).


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

took a 5ml dose about 2 hours or so and I've got a pretty nice buzz going, kinda like im drunk but I can still talk and function a hell of a lot better than with alcohol I also feel a lot more social than with alcohol which tends to mong me out sometimes and makes me a bit depressed. The only thing I find with drugs like this is the temptation to redose just so you can get that little bit higher, which im sure is an easy way to OD, but I manage to resist because im pretty strong willed



crayzyMed said:


> I doubt youll find anything better then GBL, also easy to OD on, but when carefull its not that dangerous (eg use a syringe etc).


Just out of curiosity do you ever get double vision when you use GBL? when I took it ages ago I found I had to shut one eye just so I could watch TV properly lol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmm not really, but i actually dislike high doses of GBL, i allways keep the doses low to counteract my anhedonia in the evenings when im at home, for it me it doesnt have any potential in releiving SA.

Ive also got the same stuff as you right next to me here, but havent tried it yet.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Ive also got the same stuff as you right next to me here, but havent tried it yet.


The taste is a lot more managable than GBL, slightly pepperminty. I split 5ml in 2 glasses of lemoade and could hardly notice it


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah i smelled it, smelled exactly like peppermunt.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

does anyone know how dangerous it is to mix this stuff with alcohol? cos im going out drinking on saturday for my mates birthday and I was thinking about taking some before to save a bit of money on drinks and also get a more euphoric effect


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

nork123 said:


> does anyone know how dangerous it is to mix this stuff with alcohol? cos im going out drinking on saturday for my mates birthday and I was thinking about taking some before to save a bit of money on drinks and also get a more euphoric effect


Is this stuff so boring it cant even beat that stupid boring alcohol high so you can stay on butanol alone?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Is this stuff so boring it cant even beat that stupid boring alcohol high so you can stay on butanol alone?


its better than alcohol, i was planning to take it at home then just gunna have a few drinks as a social thing to do at the pub, im not getting smashed or anything, but I was worried about possible interactions. Butanol gets you nice and buzzed on its own. Have you tried any of yours yet?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Havent tried it yet.

Id be carefull of mixing it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This stuff sucks, go for GHB instead.

Its a ton better then ethanol but that is dog**** itself.


----------

